# Optimiser le stockage de l’iPhone ?



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2020)

Bonjour ,

Avez vous activer cette fonction sur votre iPhone ?

Merci


----------



## ze_random_bass (5 Mars 2020)

Salut,

Non : ça te désinstalle des applis que tu utilises peu sans te demander ton avis .

a+


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2020)

ze_random_bass a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Non : ça te désinstalle des applis que tu utilises peu sans te demander ton avis .
> 
> a+


Salut,

Désolé , je me suis mal exprimé , je parle de "photo"


----------



## ze_random_bass (5 Mars 2020)

Re,

la réponse est oui alors.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2020)

ze_random_bass a dit:


> Re,
> 
> la réponse est oui alors.



Cela ne change rien pour le transfert sur Mac ?


----------



## ze_random_bass (5 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Cela ne change rien pour le transfert sur Mac ?



Euh je n’ai pas de Mac ... désolé ...


----------



## nicomarcos (5 Mars 2020)

J'ai toujours eu cette option activée, jamais de problèmes de transferts


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2020)

Merci


----------

